# Lightscapade -- does this show up on you guys?



## allThingsGirl (Mar 28, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get this for a reasonable price recently and although it's super gorgeous in the pan, I can't see it on me!!  I can barely barely see it.  

Any other WoC having this issue or do I just need to layer it or may mine just doesn't have much oomph in the veins?

I'm using the new BBR 165 brush, what do you guys use?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah it shows up... as a boat load of ashiness.  I am NW45 for reference.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 28, 2009)

It shows up on me as well. I'm NC30. Just wondering, have you tried looking at yourself with it on in front or under lights? It looks best when there is light for it to reflect. I remember when I first got Lightscapade, I applied it in natural daylight and thought that it didn't show up. Then I went into the bathroom and bam! There it was!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 28, 2009)

Im NC40 and it looks very similar to vanilla pigment.  It just gives my cheeks a slight glow. If got a tan, it def would not look flattering, thats where my gold deposit comes in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lightscapade is geared more towards PPP gals IMO


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It shows up on me as well. I'm NC30. Just wondering, have you tried looking at yourself with it on in front or under lights? It looks best when there is light for it to reflect. I remember when I first got Lightscapade, I applied it in natural daylight and thought that it didn't show up. Then I went into the bathroom and bam! There it was!_

 
Hm.  I'll try looking at myself in different lights.  The lighting has been pretty bad or I was in natural daylight.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts ladies -- I think I'll give it a try for another couple weeks and decide if it's a keeper.  I really love Shimpagne, that one is the best highlighter for me so far.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes I am NC45/NW43 and it has a very subtle soft glow...Shimpagne is my favorite to as far as highlighters second to Albatross


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 29, 2009)

I swatched it on my hand (which is darker than my face NC43/44) at a cco and the first thing that I thought was... OH hell no.   

With that said it just didnt look right. Maybe on my check with some blush it would be a different story but on my hand it was not cute.


----------



## moonlit (Mar 30, 2009)

Shimpagne is my fav.. Nc 42 here.. The other side of moonrive which is similar to lightscapde shows up on me.. I love shimpagne.. Its my love.. lol


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

what is PPP?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2009)

It shows up on me as a soft white/pale pink sheen.  I like it.  I was worried at first but it was fine.  It looks good over pink cheek colors.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_what is PPP?_

 
PPP - Pale Porcelain Princess

(according to MUA abbreviations, basically a fair skinned person)


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ Thanks I was wondering too!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

ohhhh. ok.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone happens to have a lightscapade they don't want please pm me! I am dying for one of these babies!!!

thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A girl can pray cant she??


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_If anyone happens to have a lightscapade they don't want please pm me! I am dying for one of these babies!!!

thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A girl can pray cant she??_

 
I'm not ready to give up mine yet, but I PMed you some information about someone else that was looking to unload theirs.  Good luck!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

man my lightscapade was kinda pretty and highlighting from afar, but close up it's a bit ashy. HOWEVER, mac's new perfect topping is all that and what i expected from lightscapade!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_man my lightscapade was kinda pretty and highlighting from afar, but close up it's a bit ashy. HOWEVER, mac's new perfect topping is all that and what i expected from lightscapade!_

 
I agree.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 2, 2009)

i like perfect topping better actually too.


----------

